# GH3 with new 35-100 Test Shots (WOW)



## aonavy (Apr 5, 2013)

So I got the 35-100 to go with my GH3 and was dying to try this out. Sh1tty day for pictures but you get the idea. These are out of the  camera and converter to jpeg from raw.

Great lens. highly recommend. 

PS: these are just test shots to show the lens. not my ability as a photographer 

iso 125 -35mm f2.8 1/500

not cropped



cropped


----------



## aonavy (Apr 5, 2013)

same setting as above

not cropped



cropped


----------



## aonavy (Apr 6, 2013)

no love i guess


----------



## brunerww (Apr 9, 2013)

Good test shots, aonavy. Along with the 12-35, this is a great lens - and much smaller and less expensive than similar lenses for DSLRs.


----------



## aonavy (Apr 9, 2013)

Agreed! Just need that 12-35 now. I think I should be getting this sometime at the the end of the month. I cant wait!!



brunerww said:


> Good test shots, aonavy. Along with the 12-35, this is a great lens - and much smaller and less expensive than similar lenses for DSLRs.


----------

